# Création site, quels logiciels ?



## OL54 (10 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

je suis actuellement étudiant, et j'aimerai savoir comment on crée un site internet.
Ce serait un site (pas un blog) où je mettrai des cours, des photos de soirées, des articles, des infos pratiques, voire un forum, en relation avec mon école.

Pour ceci, que dois-je avoir comme logiciel pour créer les pages, mettre en forme (onglets, ajout de photos ...), les publier et que le tout soit un minimum sécurisé ?

De plus, quelle est la différence entre des logiciels comme IWeb et Joomla, Rapidweaver ...

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Michelou (11 Novembre 2008)

OL54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je suis actuellement étudiant, et j'aimerai savoir comment on crée un site internet.
> Ce serait un site (pas un blog) où je mettrai des cours, des photos de soirées, des articles, des infos pratiques, voire un forum, en relation avec mon école.
> ...


Bonjour OL54,
Ça dépend déjà du budget...
J'ai essayé Rapidw..., Cariboost, iWeb, DreamWeaver... et je me suis aperçu que deux facteurs étaient déterminants pour moi :  ce que je veux créer et l'aide que je peux trouver.
Pour ce que je veux créer, c'est Dw (pour l'instant, que j'essaye en démo... vu son prix !), je disais donc c'est Dw que je préfère car, il me semble, répondre à mon besoin d'avoir des fonctions simples mis puissantes. Enfin, c'est ce que je trouve pour l'instant.
Pour l'aide, ça dépend de ce que l'on cherche. Avec iWeb, il y a bien des tutos mais je suis resté sur ma faim; l'avantage était que je l'avais avec iLife. Pour Cariboost (prix abordable), j'avais trouvé un très bon site (http://lezebre.superforum.fr/) qui répondait au départ à mes besoins. Si t'es sur Mac, il y a aussi une aide précieuse à ce sujet sur Osxfacile.com.
Avec un blog, c'est vite construit, souvent gratuit, et il permet quand même de placer pas mal de choses.
Le plus dur, c'est de commencer...
Bon courage !


----------



## pat734 (11 Novembre 2008)

OL54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je suis actuellement étudiant, et j'aimerai savoir comment on crée un site internet.
> Ce serait un site (pas un blog) où je mettrai des cours, des photos de soirées, des articles, des infos pratiques, voire un forum, en relation avec mon école.
> ...



Bonsoir,
IWeb voir ici :
http://www.osxfacile.com/iweb.html
Joomia permet dajouter du contenu à votre site puis de le gérer. Il peut être utilisé pour gérer les campagnes publicitaires, le contenu multimédia, les flux RSS, un moteur de recherches, la localisation du site.
Rapidweaver est un excellent éditeur de site, il vous permet de faire facilement le votre en vous simplifiant la vie : pas de code html à taper, tout se fait automatiquement par glissé déposé d'images et de texte. De nombreux thèmes sont disponibles.
Si vous débutez je vous conseille Komposer, NVU anciennement, qui est gratuit.

Dreaweaver très bien mais payant.

Sur ce site il y a tout ce qu'il faut :
http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Internet/editeur_de_site

Voici une aide en ligne :
http://creer-un-site.fr/creation-de-sites-en-ligne.php


----------



## pierre-auvergne (11 Novembre 2008)

OL54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je suis actuellement étudiant, et j'aimerai savoir comment on crée un site internet.
> Ce serait un site (pas un blog) où je mettrai des cours, des photos de soirées, des articles, des infos pratiques, voire un forum, en relation avec mon école.
> ...



ma préférence va pour iweb. tu peut tout faire sans mettre le nez dans le html. souscris ensuite à mobilme et tout sera un jeu d'enfant. Si tu t'y connais un peu plus, peut-être voir du côté de rapidwaever qui est plus évolutif.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2008)

Cariboost est une bouse : il génère des pages toutes en flash avec le texte en vrac dans le code html. Beurk.

iWeb et rapidweaver permettent de créer les pages sur ton ordinateurs et de les envoyer après sur ton site. 


Désavantage : obligé d'avoir son ordi sous la main pour mettre à jour son site.
Avantages : plus facile au premier abord mais avec parfois des pages générées un peu lourdes (iweb)
Joomla (mais c'est mieux pour toit un programme de blog comme wordpress ou dotclear) est un programme que l'on installe sur un serveur et que l'on gère le site via une page web (comme ce forum quoi).


Désavantage : un peu de stress au moment de l'installation, mais c'est très facile en fait. 
Avantage : tant qu'on a un ordi et une connexion, on peut mettre à jour son site, des thèmes existent pour changer le design.


----------



## koeklin (11 Novembre 2008)

pour Wordpress, il existe un tuto video de l'installation sur le podcast de frenchstudio:
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=195239861
Le principe est globalement le même, si je ne trompe, pour dotclear.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2008)

OL54 a dit:


> Ce serait un site (pas un blog) où je mettrai des cours, des photos de soirées, des articles, des infos pratiques, voire un forum, en relation avec mon école.


Et pourquoi justement pas un blog ? On peut mettre tout ça dans un blog et avec le seul navigateur.


----------



## dmo95 (11 Novembre 2008)

Editeur de texte + un peu d'imagination + un hébergeur gratuit et le tour est joué... Bon d'accord il te faudrait quand même un peu de connaissance dans le domaine 

Plus sérieusement, je te conseillerais un CMS (Gestion de contenu et pas besoin de connaissance du langage). Comme le dis gloup gloup un peu lourd à l'installation si tu n'as vraiment aucune notion... mais tellement agréable à l'utilisation !

Pour ce faire je te conseillerais Wordpress, qui est éssentiellement tourné vers les Blog mais avec lequel on peut rapidement avoir l'apparence d'un vrai site, avec un peu d'imagination !

Par ailleurs il serait complètement adapté à ton utilisation (ajout de photos/articles, espaces étudiants/forum).

Jète un doup d'oeil à mon blog, il est fait avec Wordpress.


----------



## Gz' (14 Novembre 2008)

Je te conseillerais plutôt Joomla!.

Dans ma boite,on a quelques sites sur wordpress et d'autres sur joomla, on a beaucoup moins de soucis sur Joomla! que sur wordpress (au niveau de la mise en page des articles and co ...). On va dans un future pas trop loin tout basculer sur Joomla!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2008)

Joomla c'est plutôt pour faire des gros sites (comme macg) Wordpress ou dotclear sont largement suffisant


----------



## Loup_Fenrir (14 Novembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Cariboost est une bouse : il génère des pages toutes en flash avec le texte en vrac dans le code html. Beurk.
> 
> iWeb et rapidweaver permettent de créer les pages sur ton ordinateurs et de les envoyer après sur ton site.
> 
> ...



Quel est le plus simple d'utilisation entre iWeb et Joomla?
Où stocke t-on les données si on a pas mobileme (pour iWeb)?
Quelles sont les "synergies" entre iWeb et les autres logiciels Mac?


----------



## koeklin (14 Novembre 2008)

1. le plus simple d'utilisation pour le webmaster: iWeb (à condition qu'il ne veuille pas faire d'interactivité parce que iWeb c'est du HTML et que du HTML, même si mobileme triche un peu en permettant les commentaires)
le plus simple d'utilisation pour le visiteur: Joomla ! 

2. N'importe quel FTP, les pages perso de ton fournisseur d'acces

3. Certains logiciels de création permettent une exportation  sur iweb sous forme d'album d'images


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2008)

Loup_Fenrir a dit:


> Quel est le plus simple d'utilisation entre iWeb et Joomla?



Je le répète encore une fois : laissez tomber joomla si ce n'est pas pour faire un gros site d'actualité, c'est mieux de prendre un logiciel de blog. Et pour ce qui est de la phase d'installation, dotclear 2 propose maintenant une installation automatique.



Loup_Fenrir a dit:


> Où stocke t-on les données si on a pas mobileme (pour iWeb)?



Chez un hébergeur, en général ton FAI fourni un espace pour stocker tes données, ça devrait suffire, il suffit d'exporter ton site dans un dossier. Attention, certaines fonctions spécifiques seront désactivées. Sinon un hébergeur plus «complet» comme ovh (avec ou sans nom de domaine) si on veut installer des programmes sur son site (dotclear, wordpress, forum, etc).



Loup_Fenrir a dit:


> Quelles sont les "synergies" entre iWeb et les autres logiciels Mac?



Intégration ilife pour insérer facilement, photos, vidéos, etc.  Mais c'est aussi très facile avec wordpress ou dotclear. 


*Attention*, si tu va mettre à jour régulièrement ton site avec de l'actualité ou faire un blog, c'est mieux de laisser tomber iweb pour un programme spécialisé cité plus haut sinon ça va devenir lourd à gérer. :sick:


----------



## momo-fr (14 Novembre 2008)

Loup_Fenrir a dit:


> Quel est le plus simple d'utilisation entre iWeb et Joomla?


Indéniablement iWeb...



Loup_Fenrir a dit:


> Où stocke t-on les données si on a pas mobileme (pour iWeb)?


SI je ne me trompe pas (je n'utilise pas iWeb), tu fais un "export" de ton site pour l'envoyer en FTP sur ton espace hébergeur.



Loup_Fenrir a dit:


> Quelles sont les "synergies" entre iWeb et les autres logiciels Mac?


Sans MobileMe je crois que c'est très restreint, va voir le forum consacré à iWeb tu y trouveras certainement réponse à tes questions.


----------



## Loup_Fenrir (14 Novembre 2008)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses. 

iWeb semble répondre à mes besoins.

Je veux faire quelques pages pour présenter une prestation de service et me présenter moi.
Meme si Apple communique sur l'aspect convivial, je suppose qu'il est possible de faire un truc professionnel, non? 

Mon fournisseur est Neuf. Ils fournissent de l'espace gratuitement?
Mon nom de domaine sera t-il en neuf.fr ou puis je en acheter un?

Encore merci pour vos réponses rapides!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2008)

Loup_Fenrir a dit:


> Meme si Apple communique sur l'aspect convivial, je suppose qu'il est possible de faire un truc professionnel, non?



Bof. iWeb c'est bien pour une utilisation familiale mais pour le reste... :rateau: Franchement, j'installerais un logiciel de blog, avec un joli thème, un plugin pour un formulaire de contact, un autre pour des pages connexes (si pas disponible en standard) et tout ça emballé dans un nom de domaine (monsite.com). On peut se faire un hébergement pour une douzaine d'euros par an. 

Ça fait vachement plus pro que n'importe quelle page iweb...  Et des pages beaucoup plus légères et conformes...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2008)

Et comme les pages générées par les logiciels de blog sont mieux conçues, elles se référencent mieux et tu es mieux positionné dans l'index des moteurs de recherche.


----------



## Loup_Fenrir (14 Novembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et comme les pages générées par les logiciels de blog sont mieux conçues, elles se référencent mieux et tu es mieux positionné dans l'index des moteurs de recherche.



Ah tu me mets le doute là, parce que le référencement est important!


----------



## koeklin (14 Novembre 2008)

Et bien oublie iWeb alors, parce que le référencement  d'un site iWeb c'est la croix et la bannière.


----------



## Loup_Fenrir (14 Novembre 2008)

Donc le meilleur compromi etre facilité d'utilisation et réferencement serait quel logiciel?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2008)

Loup_Fenrir a dit:


> Donc le meilleur compromi etre facilité d'utilisation et réferencement serait quel logiciel?



Wordpress ou dotclear. Perso j'utilise dotclear 2 (pas pour un usage professionnel hein, je ne suis pas indépendant), avec ses plugins et ses thèmes. Tu peux voir mon site dans mon profil. C'est le thème par défaut. 

Wordpress est bien aussi mais je ne connais pas vraiment...


----------



## Loup_Fenrir (14 Novembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Wordpress ou dotclear. Perso j'utilise dotclear 2 (pas pour un usage professionnel hein, je ne suis pas indépendant), avec ses plugins et ses thèmes. Tu peux voir mon site dans mon profil. C'est le thème par défaut.
> 
> Wordpress est bien aussi mais je ne connais pas vraiment...



Peut on désactiver les commentaires? (ça fait un peu blog)
On peut structurer le site comme on veut vu les thèmes que tu m' a indiqué, n'est ce pas, (je veux dire : on est pas obligé de le mettre en liste comme sur un blog?)

Sinon dotclear est gratuit? bien référencé?


----------



## Pooki (14 Novembre 2008)

Moi je te conseille de suivre un ptit cours ici, les résultats viennent vite et sont surprennant : 
Site du Zero


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2008)

Loup_Fenrir a dit:


> Peut on désactiver les commentaires? (ça fait un peu blog)
> On peut structurer le site comme on veut vu les thèmes que tu m' a indiqué, n'est ce pas, (je veux dire : on est pas obligé de le mettre en liste comme sur un blog?)
> 
> Sinon dotclear est gratuit? bien référencé?



Tu peux tout faire : désactiver les commentaires, les trackbacks, mettre des mots de passe sur des billets, etc. 

Dans ton cas on pourrait imaginer un billet en page d'accueil pour te présenter, puis une série de pages annexes (hors-liste donc) pour entrer dans les détails. 

DC2 est aussi mulitblog. On pourrait alors faire un blog qui serait l'accueil, comme expliqué dans le paragraphe précédent, et un deuxième blog pour ton actualité (vue plus classique en liste).


----------



## Loup_Fenrir (14 Novembre 2008)

Pooki a dit:


> Moi je te conseille de suivre un ptit cours ici, les résultats viennent vite et sont surprennant :
> Site du Zero




Voila ce que me dit ton lien 

Message n°2 :
*Vous êtes banni du Site du Zéro. Vous n'avez plus la possibilité de le visiter.* 

*Date de fin du ban : *Sans limite dans le temps


----------



## Pooki (14 Novembre 2008)

???
Qu'est ce que tu as faits?? Tu es un hacker?
Recherche dans google "Site du Zero" et clic sur le lien donné pourvoir si ça fonctionne.


----------



## Loup_Fenrir (14 Novembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Tu peux tout faire : désactiver les commentaires, les trackbacks, mettre des mots de passe sur des billets, etc.
> 
> Dans ton cas on pourrait imaginer un billet en page d'accueil pour te présenter, puis une série de pages annexes (hors-liste donc) pour entrer dans les détails.
> 
> DC2 est aussi mulitblog. On pourrait alors faire un blog qui serait l'accueil, comme expliqué dans le paragraphe précédent, et un deuxième blog pour ton actualité (vue plus classique en liste).



Sympa ces petites suggestions!
Merci!
Et c'est gratuit?


----------



## Loup_Fenrir (14 Novembre 2008)

Pooki a dit:


> ???
> Qu'est ce que tu as faits?? Tu es un hacker?
> Recherche dans google "Site du Zero" et clic sur le lien donné pourvoir si ça fonctionne.



Et non ça ne fonctionne toujours pas!
Je peux voir la premiere page grace à la fonction en cache de Google et puis c'est tout!
Des que je veux resuivre un lien je replante!
Mais c'est pas grave, je regarderai ça chez moi!


EDIT : désolé pour le double poste, j'avais pas vu la fonction multiciter


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2008)

Loup_Fenrir a dit:


> Et c'est gratuit?



Ben oui, c'est du logiciel libre


----------



## Loup_Fenrir (15 Novembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ben oui, c'est du logiciel libre



OK Merci!!!


----------



## runimaz (15 Novembre 2008)

j'essaie en ce moment Web Acapella (j'ai testé wordpress, iweb, joomla!) et je suis bluffé par la simplicité d'utilisation et les fonctions possibles. 9a me parait au 1er abord plus simple qu'iweb et plus souble en mise en page.

y a en t il qui l'utilise (web acapella)pour leur sites web ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2008)

C'est le successeur de cariboost, à éviter (voir message au début du sujet). 

Et pour ceux qui pensent que je radote, voici à quoi ressemble le site officiel dans Safari Mobile :







Joli non? Surtout si on l'utilise pour faire un site pro. 

P.S. : La petite ligne en bleu c'est pour me dire d'installer flash&#8230;


----------



## runimaz (15 Novembre 2008)

_"Cariboost est une bouse : il génère des pages toutes en flash avec le texte en vrac dans le code html. Beurk"_

peux tu préciser. Je pense que c'est une bonne alternative à iweb pour les novices. certes ça doit être limité mais on peut inétgrer du code et apprendre au fur et à mesure. je me tâte vraiment à le prendre car la mise en page avec photoshop est un jeu d'enfant...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2008)

Comme tu peux le voir sur ma capture d'écran, cette page n'a pas de contenu, le vrai contenu du web c'est le html, ici le html ne sert qu'à insérer une page flash. À la limite ce n'est pas encore trop grave d'avoir des pages en flash pour autant qu'il y ait un contenu alternatif en html mais ici ce n'est même pas le cas : cette page est vide* (à part sont titre), il n'y a rien, nada. Donc pas d'indexation par les moteurs de recherche (référencement nul ou presque), pas de contenu pour les navigateurs sans flash, pas d'accessibilité pour les personnes en ayant besoin&#8230; 

*edit : en fait il y a un contenu (minimum) mais il est caché, mais bon s'est compris hein&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2008)

Et pour les alternatives, tu as plein de propositions dans ce sujet


----------



## zeph58 (15 Novembre 2008)

@GloupGloup tu dit que cariboost est une bouse modere tes propos c'est plutot une application que tu n apprecie pas et perso le cote mes pages ne seront pas reference par des bot de ne me derange pas surtout que pour ton informtion, il y a une option de referencement sur cariboost(webacappela) en version premium.
Et entre Cariboost et iWeb perso je prefere cariboost.

Joomla teste mais perso j'avait pas envie d'y passer ma vie pour le cote graphique (pages perso, pour la famille)

DotClear j'ai essaye, j ai trouvé sa un peu hard pour commencer, il y a quelques années tout mes potes juré par le php, perso si j avait envie de rentrer dans le code pour faire une page web ma premiere demarche serait de prendre des leçons de code (un peu comme pour le permis quoi)

Tu parle du html a ce moment pourquoi pas lui conseiller un editeur de texte  Open Office par exemple , il fait sa page de presentation il l'enregistre en html, il upload et voila.
Sa sa reste ce qu'il y a de plus simple.

Cariboost a ses defaut mais il a l avantage de la simplicite, certe peut etre un peu fisher price mais a l utilisation vraiment sympa pour l ajout d'album, de video, de son de formulaire..... Et en plus il upload sans autre soft.

Certes pour les puristes c'est pas le mieux, mais c comme dire un macpro c top un mini c de la bouse chacun c besoin.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2008)

Si tu aimes bien cariboost tant mieux pour toi, mais il faut être bien conscient de ses limites&#8230; 

Quant à dotclear ou wordpress, on copie les fichiers sur serveur, on répond à 3 ou 4 questions et c'est installé en même pas 5 minutes. Et dans certains cas même pas une minute&#8230; Et le site est visible partout, dans n'importe quel navigateur&#8230;

Et puis on parle de *site pro*, pas d'un truc familial, là cariboost est *clairement hors-jeu*&#8230;


----------



## michio (23 Novembre 2008)

Loup_Fenrir a dit:


> iWeb semble répondre à mes besoins.
> 
> Je veux faire quelques pages pour présenter une prestation de service et me présenter moi.
> Meme si Apple communique sur l'aspect convivial, je suppose qu'il est possible de faire un truc professionnel, non?
> ...


Un détail : pour tirer parti au mieux des CMS (Wordpress, Dotclear, ou SPIP qui n'a pas encore été donné), il faut un site en dynamique avec base MySQL.
Or Neuf ne dispose pas d'une telle base (en tout cas, c'était comme ça encore récemment sur Cegetel avant la fusion avec Neuf) et impose donc un site statique (il faut ainsi changer manuellement les liens, les adresses, les pages avec sommaire, etc...).
Pour le nom de domaine, tu auras une adresse de site type tonnom.perso.neuf.fr
Rien ne t'empêche d'acheter un nom de domaine (tonnom.fr) et de faire rediriger vers ta page perso (en veillant à donner un nom à tes pages pour "masquer" l'adresse des pages).


----------



## marctiger (24 Novembre 2008)

Regardes aussi sur cette page, il y a plein de renseignements qui te seront toujours utiles et à avoir sous la main.

http://forums.macg.co/developpement-web/annonce-adresses-utiles.html


----------



## vampire1976 (26 Février 2009)

runimaz a dit:


> j'essaie en ce moment Web Acapella (j'ai testé wordpress, iweb, joomla!) et je suis bluffé par la simplicité d'utilisation et les fonctions possibles. 9a me parait au 1er abord plus simple qu'iweb et plus souble en mise en page.
> 
> y a en t il qui l'utilise (web acapella)pour leur sites web ?



Moi je l'utilise, il est effectivement très simple et très très souple ! Je créé mes images indépendantes avec Pixelmator en png, et je les assemble dans Web acapella.
Le seul gros soucis reste le poids des sites en affichage un exemple de ce que j'ai fais :

http://alkyss2.free.fr

Tu constatera de la lenteur d'affichage... C'est un gros soucis, mais coté fonctions, simplicité et liberté de création je le trouve nikel ! Et pour l'e-Commerce il est très bien foutu.

J'ai encore un petit soucis avec l'affichage "survolé" sous les boutons avec des anims flash... Apparemment c'est pas possible de survoler et afficher une anim flash derrière.

Pour moi le coté "pro" est surtout le résultat en vitesse d'affichage et l'optimisation du code, car coté mise en page je vois pas trop les limites réelles. J'utilisais avant Freeway 4 pro... J'ai laissé tombé.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

Une bouse ce truc... :sleep:


----------



## vampire1976 (27 Février 2009)

Une bouse que les autres softs devraient copier sur le style d'utilisation et la simplicité.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Une bouse que les autres softs devraient copier sur le style d'utilisation et la simplicité.



À quoi ça sert si ton site ressemble à ça?







Flash n'est pas fait pour créer des pages web, juste pour insérer des animations, des vidéos et des éléments interactifs. Le vrai contenu du web c'est le html, et question facilité il y a d'autres programmes comme rapidweaver ou iweb. 

P.S. : et je ne parle pas du poids des pages : 527 Ko pour la page d'accueil alors que l'on conseille de s'en tenir à 100-150Ko.


----------



## scoodyflo (31 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous , j'aimerais savoir votre avis en cas de besoin de créer  un site web ( 2 pages simples ) mais pouvant être : 
- référence par les outils Google 
- pages le plus compatibles possible 

Que pensez-vous des dernières versions de  : 

- iWeb (pose problème avec les outils Google)
- Rapid Weaver
- WebAcappella

MErci d'avance


----------



## momo-fr (31 Janvier 2010)

flobipro a dit:


> - iWeb (pose problème avec les outils Google)
> - Rapid Weaver
> - WebAcappella


Je vois que tu lis les fils sur lesquels tu postes

- iWeb (pose problème avec les outils Google) 
- Rapid Weaver 
- WebAcappella


----------



## scoodyflo (31 Janvier 2010)

À force de lire les postes,on fini par ci perdre simplement ! :sleep:  et les messages de ce sujet datant de début 2009... Les choses peuvent changer 1 an apres...  

Merci donc pour la confirmation


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2010)

dotclear, wordpress


----------



## dadoo113 (7 Février 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> dotclear, wordpress



Pour un référencement facile, c'est clair !


----------



## Bjeko (11 Février 2010)

Je relance un peu le débat avec une question 

Graphiste de formation, je suis venu au web "naturellement" et je réalise des sites principalement avec Dreamweaver (en CSS) et Flash.

Je souhaiterais me mettre à à un CMS, ne serait-ce que pour offrir à mes clients la possibilité d'ajourner leurs sites via une interface "user-friendly" online, service de plus en plus réclamé... n'étant pas développeur pour un sous, je pense que la voie des CMS est la plus pertinente pour moi.

Mais voila, lequel choisir ? Joomla!, Wordpress, Drupal ?

La question a déja été débattue d'une façon générale, mais plus spécifiquement, pour un graphiste comme moi (et je pense qu'on est nombreux dans le même cas), quelle est la meilleure solution pour monter un site sans s'arracher les neurones, tout en pouvant se déchaîner sur la partie graphique ?

De ce que j'ai lu, ma préférence irait vers Wordpress, pour sa simplicité et parceque je n'ai pas  besoin de sites rîches en fonctionnalités techniques... Mais au niveau de la personnalisation graphique, de la réalisation de thèmes, Wordpress est-il plus limité que ses concurrents ou bien est-ce la même chose ? Dit simplement, peut-on faire un aussi "joli site" avec WP qu'avec un Drupal par exemple ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)

Faut se mettre aux css pour créer des thèmes.  Dotclear2 propose un thème personnalisable à la souris. Pour le reste ça dépend surtout du genre de site, on ne va pas utiliser wordpress pour créer un site énorme, on utilisera plutôt drupal.


----------



## dadoo113 (11 Février 2010)

Bjeko a dit:


> Je relance un peu le débat avec une question
> 
> Graphiste de formation, je suis venu au web "naturellement" et je réalise des sites principalement avec Dreamweaver (en CSS) et Flash.
> 
> ...



Pour des sites simples, quelques pages, pas de ecommerce, Wordpress. (un exemple : mon site est fait via Wordpress www.informagiciens.fr si tu veux des infos, n'hésite pas à me contacter)

Sinon s'il commence à y avoir un grand nombre de pages, et des besoins spécifiques notamment en Ecommerce alors Drupal)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)

Précision: on peut avoir un site comportant énormément de pages avec dotclear ou wordpress (voir le site de maître Eolas), c'est quand la structure devient plus complexe qu'il faut penser à un programme spècialisé. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h28 ----------

Deux sites avec dotclear:

http://www.campingclairdelune.fr/
http://www.kyrnesole.com/

Pour un programme destiné au départ à faire des blogs, on peut faire des jolies choses. Et être bien référencé.


----------



## Bjeko (11 Février 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Faut se mettre aux css pour créer des thèmes.  Dotclear2 propose un thème personnalisable à la souris. Pour le reste ça dépend surtout du genre de site, on ne va pas utiliser wordpress pour créer un site énorme, on utilisera plutôt drupal.



Comme je l'ai dit, j'utilise déja les CSS pour mes sites, mais n'étant pas un pro, ton lien va quand même m'être utile 

Pour DotClear, vous pensez qu'il peut être plus intéressant que Wordpress, au niveau de la personnalisation graphique, en termes de simplicité et de possibilités ?

Et au niveau des thèmes/plug-ins disponibles, lequel de ces 2 CMS est le mieux fourni ?


----------



## dadoo113 (11 Février 2010)

Bjeko a dit:


> Comme je l'ai dit, j'utilise déja les CSS pour mes sites, mais n'étant pas un pro, ton lien va quand même m'être utile
> 
> Pour DotClear, vous pensez qu'il peut être plus intéressant que Wordpress, au niveau de la personnalisation graphique, en termes de simplicité et de possibilités ?
> 
> Et au niveau des thèmes/plug-ins disponibles, lequel de ces 2 CMS est le mieux fourni ?



un pti comparatif pour t'aider : http://vbizet.wordpress.com/2009/06/27/comparatif-wordpress-dotclear/

Sinon niveau plugins, Wordpress a toujours comblé tous mes besoins !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)

dadoo113 a dit:


> un pti comparatif pour t'aider : http://vbizet.wordpress.com/2009/06/27/comparatif-wordpress-dotclear/
> 
> Sinon niveau plugins, Wordpress a toujours comblé tous mes besoins !



Il y a quelques erreurs dans ce billet, notamment au niveau de la gestion des articles. Et puis ce n'est pas au nombre d'extensions ou de thèmes qu'on peut dire qu'un programme est meilleur que l'autre. 

Pour moi les deux se valent, à notre ami de voir et de tester.


----------



## momo-fr (11 Février 2010)

Attention aux plug-in, en avoir plein c'est bien, c'est mieux quand ils sont maintenus au fil des versions, sinon c'est la mort (voir Joomla lors du passage en 1.5).

En terme de CMS tu peux regarder par ici question e-commerce j'ai opté pour Thelia à base de boucle comme Spip, gros avantages pour moi : j'arrive à gérer les requêtes Php pour les includes sans rien connaître au Php, le squelette étant à base de pages distinctes ça permet pas mal de choses côté design sur un même site, et c'est plus facile à intégrer côté CSS (par rapport à un WordPress ou Joomla).

Principal défaut de Thelia : c'est un projet jeune et la communauté reste encore limitée (mais ça bouge bien), côté plug-in c'est encore léger mais l'essentiel est bien là.

Je m'en sert aussi pour des sites de contenu textes/image, le Bo étant simplifié il ne rebute pas trop les utilisateurs.


----------



## Bjeko (12 Février 2010)

Merci à vous pour ces infos et liens intéressants. Je pense finalement me diriger vers WordPress, surtout car il a l'air d'être le "standard" de sa catégorie, avec une grosse communauté, un bon support, pleins de tutos... et de templates tout faits qui me feront sans doute gagner beaucoup de temps pour des sites qui ne nécessitent pas trop de personnalisation (la plupart en fait).

Dotclear semble à peu prés aussi intéressant, mais il faut bien choisir...

Quand à Thélia j'ai bien aimé le "CMS préféré des webdesigners" puisque ça correspond à ma requête initiale... mais ça m'a pourtant l'air plus complexe à mettre en oeuvre que WordPress... peut-être simplement comme tu dis parceque le projet est jeune et qu'il est plus difficile de trouver des tutos "Pour les Nuls" ou pour les fainéants du bulbe comme moi... Mais en tout cas je retiens ce nom 

EDIT:  Ah, une demande : pour WordPress, si je ne me trompe pas, il n'y a pas besoin d'installer un serveur local comme MAMP, contrairement à Joomla!/Drupal ?


----------



## pulsaracat (12 Février 2010)

Dans l'absolu, il n'est pas necessaire d'avoir un serveur local, pour aucun cms, mais c'est quand meme plus confortable. Surtout qu'installer Mamp ça prend quelques minutes...


----------



## USB09 (12 Février 2010)

Il existe aussi Artister. marche sur wordpress et d' autres.


----------



## naas (28 Février 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Joomla (mais c'est mieux pour toit un programme de blog comme wordpress ou dotclear) est un programme que l'on installe sur un serveur et que l'on gère le site via une page web (comme ce forum quoi).
> 
> 
> Désavantage : un peu de stress au moment de l'installation, mais c'est très facile en fait.
> Avantage : tant qu'on a un ordi et une connexion, on peut mettre à jour son site, des thèmes existent pour changer le design.



et pour transferer son site fait sous dc2 vers joomla, c'est facile ? 

parce qu'un copain m'a fait une demo de joomla, je suis bleufe, enfin une intreface graphique qui triture les fichiers a ma place :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2010)

naas a dit:


> parce qu'un copain m'a fait une demo de joomla, je suis bleufe, enfin une intreface graphique qui triture les fichiers a ma place :love:



Joomla produit du code html merdique et est très plantogène surtout au niveau des extensions.


----------



## naas (1 Mars 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Joomla produit du code html merdique et est très plantogène surtout au niveau des extensions.



Dis donc c'est pas encourageant ça, le coté plantogène, c'est à cause des auteurs des extensions ou les conflits entre extensions ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2010)

D'après ce que j'ai lu ici et là, c'est le code de joomla qui n'est pas terrible, il y a des progrès avec la version 2 mais c'est pas encore ça.


----------



## momo-fr (1 Mars 2010)

Au sujet de Joomla tout est "presque" dit sur la toile, un peu de recherche dans les forums de webmaster vous donnera un bon aperçu de ses possibilités et ses "défauts" ou faiblesses.

Joomla est, en gros, déficient dans ça partie CSS même si elle reste très puissante (via le BO) car de nombreuses sources sont encore en balade dans le PHP, côté serveur et PHP il semble effectif que les contributions sont de qualité très inégale et c'est cela qui peut poser problème, surtout lors des mises à niveau. De toute façon pour arriver à bien concevoir un design et un squelette il faut prendre son temps, je note souvent pas mal d'imperfections sur les sites Joomla même avec des thèmes "Pro" payants.

A noter que tout le monde s'accorde à dire que ça s'améliore nettement depuis la version 1.5.


----------



## pulsaracat (1 Mars 2010)

dans la catégorie CMS facilement personnalisable ne pas oublier SPIP (déja cité) avec son systeme de squelettes et de boucles, on peut vraiment faire ce qu'on veut, et aussi Guppy (l'eternel oublié...) , qui fonctionne sans base de données,  dont la communauté est tres active, et qui offre un bon paquet d'extensions, pour a peu pres tout faire.
un exemple Spip : www.afcca.org
un exemple guppy (en cous de "remplissage") : www.ardvoile.com
(soyez indulgents, je suis un pur webmaster amateur !!)


----------



## thil (1 Mars 2010)

Je me trompe ou personne n'a parlé de Sandvox ? 

Je trouve que ce logiciel n'est pas mal, en tout cas pour débuter. Dans sa version dite Pro, on a accès au code, que l'on peut compléter ou modifier.

Il y a une bonne intégration des outils Google.


----------



## dadoo113 (3 Mars 2010)

thil a dit:


> Je me trompe ou personne n'a parlé de Sandvox ?
> 
> Je trouve que ce logiciel n'est pas mal, en tout cas pour débuter. Dans sa version dite Pro, on a accès au code, que l'on peut compléter ou modifier.
> 
> Il y a une bonne intégration des outils Google.



Sandvox ne gère pas les milliers de plugins dispo pour wordpress, dotclear, spip et consort...

mais cela reste un logiciel simple et + avancé qu'iWeb dans le genre !


----------



## JudgeTurpin (9 Mars 2010)

Salut à tous,

J'ai une question à propos de dreamweaver (cs4), n'est-ce pas un peu "limité" graphiquement ?
Je n'ai que survolé ce programme mais faire une bonne mise en page me semble vraiment très long. Particulièrement au niveau du positionnement des images.

Si je désire faire un site correct, mais sans avoir besoin de trop d'interactions, devrais-je plutôt me rabattre sur un autre programme ? (je pense notamment à Iweb, que j'ai déjà sur mon ordi.) Ou les résultats sur dreamweaver sont-ils vraiment d'un autre niveau ?


----------



## dadoo113 (9 Mars 2010)

JudgeTurpin a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'ai une question à propos de dreamweaver (cs4), n'est-ce pas un peu "limité" graphiquement ?
> Je n'ai que survolé ce programme mais faire une bonne mise en page me semble vraiment très long. Particulièrement au niveau du positionnement des images.
> ...



Généralement, les gens qui créent un site via Dreamweaver font soit appel à un graphiste pour créer le site, ou créer le site (une image) sous photoshop (ou équivalent) et ensuite font des cadres ("frames") dans dreamweaver.

Si tu veux faire un site joli, vite fait : iWeb, Rapidweaver, Sandvox. 

Quel genre de site veux tu faire?


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Mars 2010)

Tu fais comme tout le monde, tu ouvres un TextEdit, tu codes et enregistres par la suite ton fichier en .htm. Puis tu l'ouvres avec ton navigateur... Peux pas faire plus simple


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2010)

JudgeTurpin a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'ai une question à propos de dreamweaver (cs4), n'est-ce pas un peu "limité" graphiquement ?
> Je n'ai que survolé ce programme mais faire une bonne mise en page me semble vraiment très long. Particulièrement au niveau du positionnement des images.
> ...



La mise-en-page web ce n'est pas comme un programme de PAO qui fait plus ou moins de choses: il s'agit de respecter des standards et de les utiliser à bon escient pour arriver au résultat voulu. Le mieux c'est d'avoir un éditeur de texte (gratuit comme smultron, textwrangler) et de suivre un tutoriel pour débutants.

iweb est sympa si le tutoriel te semble trop complexe. 



HAL-9000 a dit:


> Tu fais comme tout le monde, tu ouvres un TextEdit, tu codes et enregistres par la suite ton fichier en .htm. Puis tu l'ouvres avec ton navigateur... Peux pas faire plus simple



C'est cela ouiiii...


----------



## naas (9 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Tu fais comme tout le monde, tu ouvres un TextEdit, tu codes et enregistres par la suite ton fichier en .htm. Puis tu l'ouvres avec ton navigateur... Peux pas faire plus simple


ah non pas tout le monde, perso c'est smultron


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Mars 2010)

naas a dit:


> ah non pas tout le monde, perso c'est smultron



Trop de couleurs, on s'y retrouve plus


----------



## naas (9 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Trop de couleurs, on s'y retrouve plus


hall, tu t'y connais un peu mais tu parles beaucoup trop. c'est ce que l'on appelle un bouffon.

sinon je recommande rapidweaver pour débuter ou iweb


----------



## philippepointg (7 Juillet 2010)

Je déterre ce fil... j'utilise Webacappella (ex Cariboost) ça fonctionne pas mal mais il y a une grosse lacune dans ce que je souhaite faire: pas possible d'intégrer des tableaux...
Parmi les autres softs simples cités ici (Rapidwaver, Sandvox...) lequel permet en plus de créer des tableaux ? Tout en conservant les fonctionnalités de Webacapella (intégration facile de galeries images, ventes par Internet etc... Merci


----------



## thil (10 Juillet 2010)

philippepointg a dit:


> Parmi les autres softs simples cités ici (Rapidwaver, Sandvox...) lequel permet en plus de créer des tableaux ?



Aucun, il me semble.
De toute façon, ce n'est pas la chose la plus compliquée à apprendre. Jette un il sur le site du zéro.


----------



## philippepointg (10 Juillet 2010)

OK, merci, je vais regarder cela.


----------

